# Weights in a Tanglong



## K3lpBoy (Dec 23, 2015)

So I have a TangLong right now, and after trying my friend's AoLong GT, I really liked the weight of it. I was wondering if I could get the weight of the AoLong into a Tanglong using small metal nuts in the corners, like people have done with the Gans 356. Has anyone tried this and had successes with it?


----------



## willtri4 (Dec 23, 2015)

K3lpBoy said:


> So I have a TangLong right now, and after trying my friend's AoLong GT, I really liked the weight of it. I was wondering if I could get the weight of the AoLong into a Tanglong using small metal nuts in the corners, like people have done with the Gans 356. Has anyone tried this and had successes with it?



You know, because the Tanglong is so light. :confused:


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 23, 2015)

K3lpBoy said:


> So I have a TangLong right now, and after trying my friend's AoLong GT, I really liked the weight of it. I was wondering if I could get the weight of the AoLong into a Tanglong using small metal nuts in the corners, like people have done with the Gans 356. Has anyone tried this and had successes with it?



You can try the cotton mod to add weight to cube. You just stuff cotton between the edge piece and centre piece. You take the piece apart and stuff cotton inside it. It makes the cube more stable and better turning. However improvements will depend a lot on the cube, it is mainly beneficial for lighter cubes rather than heavier cubes and Tanglong is pretty heavy


----------



## K3lpBoy (Dec 24, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> You know, because the Tanglong is so light. :confused:



For me I feel the TangLong is light.


----------

